# I'm here



## deuxceleste (Aug 19, 2006)

as of today.

That's all I've really got to say right now.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

*Sorry that you are posting "here"
HUGS to you, we are here for you*


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

I am so sorry.








Wishing you peace and strength.


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss mama


----------



## fallriverfox (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## p.s (May 27, 2005)




----------



## LiamsMommy31905 (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I'm a recent (reluctant) addition to this club as well.


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm so sorry, mama. Be gentle with yourself. Come here when you need us.


----------



## Chic_Mama (Jun 26, 2007)

I am so sorry- and I am glad you are here for support! It makes a big difference! Whatever you need- just let us know!


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss









Strength ~~


----------



## patronia (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Megan_in_Holland (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry, mama. I'm "new" here too... We'll get through this.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

i'm sorry you're here. you'll find good support here. take care.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, mama.


----------



## deuxceleste (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your hugs and words. It's only been less than a week and since I'm still physically run down and crampy, it's a constant reminder. I've got to go to the doctor to make sure everything's "out"...

I don't want to get into a lot of detail, but I know that my baby is gone. I basically gave birth that day, except there was no breaking of amniotic sac, etc. In a way, I suppose, this helps with the grieving process, because there's physical tangible finality to it this time, but on the other hand, I have a baby to bury.

DP hasn't been too vocal about any of it, not even to really ask me how I'm doing. I'm sure he doesn't mean too much by it, no harm, no foul, and we hadn't told anyone about the pregnancy (except I had to tell my sister for other reasons) so there's not much support there.

I'm just not going to walk up to, for example, my mother right now and say "hey mom, here's what happened" because at this point I don't need to. But I think I'm bright enough to know if it ever reaches that point, having dealt with similar things before. I won't let myself get so wrapped up in mourning and self blame that I go just straight crazy like I did a few years ago, so I know that my mom is there if I need her. Steve is too, and my sister as well.

And you all.

Thank you again. Hugs and love to all of you.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

when we lost Alexis my husband wasn't vocal about it and held his tears...I thought "something must be wrong with him" I even accused him of not loving her (so not true). I found that out when we went to counseling and finally talked about it.
Sometimes , well, MOST times men grieve differently. Give him some time, and you both take care of yourselves in this delicate time


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

mama so sorry for your loss.


----------

